# gentoo-wiki.com - leży?

## sherszen

Witam,

Nie wiem co to za wiki, ale było dość pomocne - gentoo-wiki.com. Mamy jeszcze coś w oficjalnej domenie, ale wydaje się troszkę uboga w porównaniu do tej z domeny com. W domenie com była też jakaś polska edycja nawet.

Ktoś wie, czemu to leży i kiedy będzie działać?

----------

## Garrappachc

gentoo-portage.com też padło. Pomór jakiś czy co?...

----------

## Jacekalex

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7305746.html

Faktycznie, poprawiony sznurek.   :Smile: Last edited by Jacekalex on Thu May 09, 2013 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Chyba urla pomyliles.

----------

